# Bright Colors and Redhead



## EJBPhoto (Feb 13, 2007)

I was just working on my color today   I think my focus is right, but lemme know what you think.  I think the color pop might be a bit much for some people on this board, actually, especially that the face is a little blown out- but since it was a teenage girl i wanted to make them a little funky.  All CC welcome, wanted in fact,- both in camera CC and post processing. 

ISO: 200, F/4.5, 1/40







ISO: 200, F/4.5, 1/60


----------



## Ab$olut (Feb 13, 2007)

very nice! I like the lighting and the colour


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 13, 2007)

Whoahie, she has the perfect 'look' in the first one there.
Aren't blow-outs just the biggest pains? Especially when the rest of the image just looks perfect, but if you bring back the data that was there, it looks so dull in comparison. I am actually having the same problem right now editing photos - but, (I am sure there is a better way) I did stumble upon a quick fix for _small_ hot spots. In photoshop, take the clone tool, change the mode to darken, and the opacity to around 60%, and just clone some properly exposed skin onto the hotter spots. I do it on a seperate layer and then play around with the layer opacity until it looks naturalish.
I love how her clothes compliment her hair and eyes, and the composition in the second is fantastic.


----------



## EJBPhoto (Feb 13, 2007)

Ugh thats the story of my live Brittany!   Thanks for the tip.  Just don't understand how to do it in a different layer.

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 13, 2007)

Do you have photoshop? Try Ctrl-J and then use the clone tool. (I don't know if that was what you were asking)


----------



## EJBPhoto (Feb 13, 2007)

Lemme try... yes i have cs2


----------



## cumi (Feb 15, 2007)

I like them, nice colors.


----------



## bytch_mynickname (Feb 15, 2007)

Not to threadcap but it is cool to see another redhead with brown eyes  

We are few and far between...

Very nice photos.


----------



## ShootHoops (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice. I like the first one.


----------



## fstop23 (Feb 16, 2007)

Especially if this is a piece you're getting paid for, I'd lighten up her lower eyelids. Her eyes would pop more and it's subtle. I did this a lot when I worked for a photo studio. Use the color selecter and choose a medium tone of her skin, then use the brush tool with the lighten mode at an 8% (approx) oppacity. Clients love it and you can do the same to take off shine on forheads (just change the mode to darken). 
And I love the over-top-colors.:mrgreen:


----------



## EJBPhoto (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks   It's actually just my best friend haha so no, not getting paid but thanks for the advice.


----------



## Naturallyred (Feb 18, 2007)

I really like the first one. The colors are amazing and very beautiful. everything fits together in this. Nice....very nice.


----------

